# Which bank offers the best FD interest rates?



## gemili123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Which bank offers the best FD interest rates?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess you are asking about Indian banks. It depends upon the term as well. Depending upon the term, the rates vary from bank to bank. Go for nationalised banks, if possible.

Try the below link.. That should give you an idea.

http://www.bankbazaar.com/fixed-deposit-rate.html


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

DBS bank can give you the best fixed deposit interest rates in the country. Check out their policies and more by logging on to the website and searching for FD rates.


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it is HDFC, SCB,I think you can get Bank deposit rates from the sites already mentioned. For better deposit rates of upto 12.5% PA.


----------

